# So, We built a Portable Chicken Run last weekend



## MichelleDiederich (Aug 19, 2020)

I will be the first to say we don't know what we are doing. We know what we want but doing it correctly is another thing entirely.

I will post photos after my 3rd post . Seems I am unable to post pics until I prove I am not a robot or have intentions of spamming the group 

Nice to find this community.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You've got three posts now you should be able to add pics. Links can be an issue for most so try to avoid those. 

And just so you know, I don't think anyone has left what they built untweaked (that's a new word) once it was called done.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

Waiting to see your pics and hoping to help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just don't show her yours, no one could live up to what you built.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Just don't show her yours, no one could live up to what you built.


Thank you Ms Robin!

Funny story, we have a friend who supposedly knows someone at Southern Living Magazine and she asked if we would allow the magazine to do a photo shoot on our homestead and include the Chicken Coop and Barn! Mrs Slippy and I both said No, Thanks but No!

But it made us feel good about our design and build! (One day I may post a pic of our barn! Its a work in progress but it is turning out very nice!)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll bet you thought we were all blowing smoke up your skirt. 

I wish Michelle would say whether or not she can post pics. Sometimes the forum is obstinate and refuses to cooperate.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'll bet you thought we were all blowing smoke up your skirt.
> 
> I wish Michelle would say whether or not she can post pics. Sometimes the forum is obstinate and refuses to cooperate.


And being a man who is confident in who he is, wearing my skirt on a hot day is very cool!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Make sure the color doesn't clash with the coop. That would ruin the whole esthetic.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I try to keep my kilts color coordinated while doing chores! When I went to school in Europe, I saw men wearing kilts and no one ever batted an eye. Hopefully Michelle can get her pics posted, although she's probably already tweaking and making changes. I don't think any coop or run is ever totally finished.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

MichelleDiederich said:


> I will be the first to say we don't know what we are doing. We know what we want but doing it correctly is another thing entirely.
> 
> I will post photos after my 3rd post . Seems I am unable to post pics until I prove I am not a robot or have intentions of spamming the group
> 
> Nice to find this community.


C'mon Michelle, post some pics!!


----------



## MichelleDiederich (Aug 19, 2020)

View media item 2830View media item 2828View media item 2802View media item 2826View media item 2820View media item 2824


----------



## MichelleDiederich (Aug 19, 2020)

Slippy said:


> C'mon Michelle, post some pics!!


Work kept me busy lately. Sorry it took so long to reply. School starts soon and I picked up a few more clients but I am getting back to participating in this lovely group


----------



## MichelleDiederich (Aug 19, 2020)

No mites...is this molting?View media item 2834


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If the feathers were scattered everywhere I'd say yes without question it's a molt. But they're in a pile mostly in one place. I'd keep an eye out for something going on. 

Do they know about nipple waterers? That can be a hard transition when they don't know what they are. 

I'm glad you were able to carve out some time to share the pics with us. Pics are always welcome. And fun to see. 

Even though school seems to be in this year the school bus hasn't gone by my house yet. I don't know what's up with that.


----------



## MichelleDiederich (Aug 19, 2020)

robin416 said:


> If the feathers were scattered everywhere I'd say yes without question it's a molt. But they're in a pile mostly in one place. I'd keep an eye out for something going on.
> 
> Do they know about nipple waterers? That can be a hard transition when they don't know what they are.
> 
> ...


We homeschool. NO school bus here 
He is a senior now.


----------



## MichelleDiederich (Aug 19, 2020)

robin416 said:


> If the feathers were scattered everywhere I'd say yes without question it's a molt. But they're in a pile mostly in one place. I'd keep an eye out for something going on.
> 
> Do they know about nipple waterers? That can be a hard transition when they don't know what they are.
> 
> ...


They are using it. I stayed a while to observe and they all know how to get water from it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That's great!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a hoot. So many struggle to get their birds to even acknowledge the waterer is even there. 

I'm thinking one of your girls is having an explosive molt. I did have one that would do that. The rest just lost their feathers all over the place.

Senior! Last year. Would he have gone to the HS his senior year if things were a bit more normal?


----------

